# Uber 'driverless' car blows through red light on first day use in San Fran



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

SAN FRANCISCO (CBS SF) - A self-driving Uber car was caught on camera apparently running a red light in San Francisco Wednesday.

Uber launched the fleet of self-driving Volvo SUV's Wednesday morning, just hours before the incident.

Dashboard video from a Luxor Cab captured the Volvo apparently running the light after the taxi had stopped for the light. Just in front of the SFMOMA building.

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...r-apparently-runs-red-light-in-san-francisco/


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I love how every time an Uber SDV does something wrong that it was "under human control". Uber really show's their age, typical 7 year old behavior.


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

andaas said:


> I love how every time an Uber SDV does something wrong that it was "under human control". Uber really show's their age, typical 7 year old behavior.


Not my fault...He did it...

LOL!!!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

andaas said:


> I love how every time an Uber SDV does something wrong that it was "under human control". Uber really show's their age, typical 7 year old behavior.


Or maybe because it was. Humans are terrible drivers, you know?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Or maybe because it was. Humans are terrible drivers, you know?


Humans *are* terrible drivers, yes. Uber is also a company who has been very... flexible... with being honest.

So it seems Uber is hiring terrible safety drivers, as these drivers are apt to run red lights and turn down wrong way streets. Neither of these things could ever occur with a pre-alpha release of self-driving software - because - you know - computers never make mistakes - it was the programmers (humans) fault.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Or maybe because it was. Humans are terrible drivers, you know?


Most of them suck at programming as well.


----------

